# Re-Worked Chevy Nova SS, Pro Stock



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

Just wonted to Bring this AMT / Nove SS kit back out on the Dark now and do some Re-Working on it here, ALL THE WAY AROUND REALLY, with A deferent engine, Interior Work, and Tires and wheels swoop out, as well as the re-working of the Stance of the Kit needed to be worked on here, Not sure if I will be doing anything to the Paint job of not new that is, maybe Rally Hood And Body Striped will be added WHO KNOWS, time will tell. NOT SURE ON THAT, this paint job is Nice enough really, but it will look Much deferent then it was starting to look BEFORE I STUCK IT BACK IN THE BOX ANYWAY, That's For sure. It was starting to eat at me setting in the box in the back room, So I had to Drag it back out and See it buttoned up here with you guys, These shots here are of NEW and OLD progress, I'm sure you can see which is which here ,....


Ian


----------



## 71 Charger 500 (Jan 27, 2011)

Nice car Ian. Is that paint a prism paint of some sort? Looks like it changes color depending on the angle you are looking at it from. Is that Harley in the background a diecast or is it a model?

Mo


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

Hey Mo, The paint is a Color shifting Purple to Green Blend RATTLE CAN, Three cotes of it, and it shifts NICLY MAN in most lights as well, THOUGHT YOU MIGHT HAVE SEEN THIS BUILD BEFORE, when I started it way back when, Guess not, anyway, Not bad for a Rattle can Off the shelf at one of my OUT OF THE WAY paint shops that is. I have 300 cans of YOU NAME IT, colors waiting to use here, And All New Cans stashed away now waiting,.....I have two or three versions of this paint as well and I will be using them from time to time on deferent builds here.... 
The Harley is a Die Cast in deed NOT A KIT, I have TONES OF THEM laying around THE HOLE SET I think, that one being one of the oldest, 1903 I think or 1900 SOMETHING LIKE THAT, it is just setting around to give the shop some enhancements you know, But lots of people ask about it about it now, So it must be working,....lol...Anyway I could let a few of the others pop up from time to time in the background, MAY DO THAT HERE. 

I don't have a hog Just now Mo, Still riding the Forest on my 2008 Dr 650 SE Suzuki Dual Sport, (TRICKED OUT) where talking Bored out, and FMF exhaust as well as Re-Jetted and Opened Aired KNN filter system, as well as many other extras on this JPS system guided bike, LOADS OF TORK, ...And there is much need of that where I am riding in AS WELL, so any real street Riding I get to do is, Trail Head to Trail head distance to connect the dots really 
THEN ALL FOREST RIDING from there, we are taking Thousand of miles of riding here in the Siskyou Mountains Of Oregon, So I have my work cut out for me on that before I can get a V-Twin here, Your Hog is a 
FLAT LANDER SLED MAN,...lol....But I will be joining the Flat Landers Riding this summer with you soon enough when I Picked up a Nice CUSTOM CHOPPER my self, we are talking Suicide shift, Barbed wire raped all over and Colt Revolver Mounted to the side an all here, Ridged ride, And A 172 inch cylinder, Raked and Chopped master peace here dude, OR NOTHING AT ALL MAN,...lol.... I like to drag my knuckles on the ground with each shift if I can,..........lol......
Or a nice V-ROD will do,....lol..Anyway here are some picks of spray job on this HEEP.


WHAT,.... you didn't like the Nightmare On elm Street Dash Color,...lol...Either Do I man,....But its TRICK,...All Pin-striping as well as the seats,...1/16 trim,..


Ian


----------



## 71 Charger 500 (Jan 27, 2011)

I like that prizm paint. Don't think I've ever seen this Nova before. I want to see some more of that Hawaiian in the background there too dude!


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

*old pics and new*

You wonted to see, THIS OLD THING, don't know why....lol...Did this one on about 8 weeks ago on here for everyone, One or the First funny cars I have done in about 10 years my self, Couldn't help my self when I saw it on line, 
A CHARGER FUNNY CAR, heck yeah, why not....here are Some build pictures and one a few minutes ago here for yeah, Changes on the Rail color from what it called for and a Deferent metallic blue paint job, as well as a few other touches the Kit DIDNT CALL FOR, but I though it needed.


Ian


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

Heads up on these picture of ANYTHING I have posted to date here guys, I'm getting close to my 20 megs limit ONCE AGAIN, so I cant post past that, 
THAT MEANS I have to Delete the others to Post new Picture, of New builds LIKE ALWAYS, So if anyone is interested in Saving ANY OF THEM, better get them in the next two or Three days TOPS or there history, 
IF ANYONE IS INTERESTED THAT IS, I will leave the Starting and Ending pitchers of each build like always, But everything in between is GONE BY THEN, don't wont to have to do that, BUT I HAVE TO, ....."THINKS HANK :-( " ....
I cant hyper link is why, Nothing I can do if anyone wont's to keep them that is GET THEM SOON, there in my ARKIVE AS WELL AFTER THAT, 
Anyway This is a lot of the progress of the Nova SS to this point anyway, Not sure what else I will do here on it now, THIS ENGINE is the shop demo, so its out of here soon, and the flat black raised hood will take its place at that point, alone with a deferent engine in its place at that point as well guys, But I kind of like this look now really, ITS SIMPLE AND REW, non sponsored Street Burner look is what I was after, if anything changes I will RE-POST THEN,...



Ian


----------



## Modlerbob (Feb 10, 2011)

Nice work. You can open a photobucket account (it's free) and post your images there and just link to them here. You get ten gb of space. If you edit your images to 800x600 you can post way over 1,000 pictures.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

Modlerbob said:


> Nice work. You can open a photobucket account (it's free) and post your images there and just link to them here. You get ten gb of space. If you edit your images to 800x600 you can post way over 1,000 pictures.




Yeah, thinks bob, I'm totally aware of what you can do, and what everyone else, IS DOING, But for some reason, I CANT HYPERLINK HERE ON THIS SITE, 
been working on computer now for over 20 years and there isn't a hole lot of things I cant do on them really, I can do it on other sites, WHY NOT HERE ?..
So needles to say anymore then that here, I HAVE TRIED EVERYTHING TO THIS POINT TO DO SO, don't know if it is my server and THIS SITE, Not allowing it, or a compatibility error here along with MY SYSTEM NOT OVER TAKING IT, I even went as far as REPLACING MY HOLE SYSTEM, with a TOP OF THE LINE, Very expensive new computer And brought in Professional help to asset me TRYING to make it happen, But its just not happening here for some reason, I have tried to ask hank to divert my Photos section of HARD DRIVE SPACE for room here, OR MORE SPACE SOME HOW ON THIS PART OF THE SITE, to this section so I can post a little more then FRICKIN 20 megs he's has DETERMINED IS ALL I NEED HERE, But he doesn't seem to be interested in helping in any way there as well,. 
SO, this is what I have to do now to keep going, AND ITS FINE WITH ME REALLY, makes this site a little CHEESY TO SAY THE LEAST IN THAT MANNER REALLY, that's for sure, in its operations anyway, but WHATS NEW REALLY,
a lot of places DONT CARE about anything but the money they get at the GET GO, I wont pay him more then the money he has gotten from me to this point for what I get now, THATS FOR SURE, JUST BECAUSE OF STUFF LIKE THIS, If it where my site, and MY BUSINESS, Like he has stated, I SURE AND THE HECK WOULD HELP ANYONE LIKE THIS, If asked, and help the people that have helped me build my business, but I guess were all deferent people in that way......
I was going to sponsor this section, BUT WHAT FOR, give him more money and get even less help,......
I HAVE DONE MORE THEN MY PART, its time to see him do his job in return, AND I HAVE TOLD HIM THIS, in a lengthy three part message asking for his help in this, all he told me in return is where I can delete my pictures leaving only Empty messages and STOPPED US FROM REMOVING are threads IN RETURN, Making them a bit confusing having to do it this way to say the least,... 
WHAT EVER BLOWS HIS DRESS UP I GUESS,.........lol.......YOU WONTED TO KNOW BOB, SO there it is, I don't like to dirt a place I like to participate in my friends, and I enjoy working here, But what else can I do, 
BUT TELL IT LIKE IT IS....And I will always do that......"THAT IS THE WAY IT IS WITH ME"


Ian


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

Wow Ian, what are you going on about anyway, Did someone pee in you cheerios ?...
.....lol..."Why Yes they did, Think you for asking",.....Nice nova SS buy the way, that thing is WICKED COOL DUDE,...lol,...


Ian's "Alter Ego"


----------



## 440 dakota (Feb 23, 2006)

^^^^^^^^what the heck dude LOL nice updates to the Nova


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

..lol..THOUGHT YOU MIGHT LIKE THAT MAN, wait tell CJ comes back as well, He loved this paint job for some reason, And it needed the work that's for sure, I'm sure you could agree on that, an I did it because you asked what happed to it a few weeks ago dude, WILL THAT HAPPENED TO IT NOW,..lol..God knows what might happen to it a few weeks from now as well here,....lol..But For now she will stay Just like this, Got a really nice Light Box for taking better picture of them on the way now that I ordered, So I will get some better shots of it then as well....But for some reason I lover this car, it is Simple and Mean, if it was for real, would be a nice one to hit the street with, that's for sure....


Ian


----------



## Modlerbob (Feb 10, 2011)

The fact that you can't hyperlink here is weird, I do it all the time. That's just strange.


----------



## palo (Sep 18, 2002)

thats cool , great paint and choice of colors i like the novas i had two before.
i have a 56 chevy belair now.


----------



## 440 dakota (Feb 23, 2006)

Palo any pics of your 56,really loving the tri-5s and am kinda of looking for a 55 post but you don't get much for the money


----------

